# Help! My first "official"adoption event @ Petsmart



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

To all of you veteran rescuers- I need help! I have been doing rescue for all my adult life...but I just created a name for my rescue in February at the same time I began working with my local high-kill shelter. I do not have my 501(c)3 yet, but am working on it (actually an adopter of two of my rescues is a paralegal and is working on it for me).

So, one of the other local rescues who is partnered with Petsmart has offered me a spot at the adopt-a-thon for this weekend. I have been busting my butt trying to get things ready- all on very short notice. Today I am giving shots to some of the dogs out at the shelter and I have to get paperwork together, bleach crates, borrow leashes and extra crates, organize volunteers, you name it and I am working on it. Oh, yea, I am at work today too. LOL. And my son has a Dr. appt after school- so I am super stressed and I want to make this as simple and easy as possible by being organized. At the same time, I have tons of dogs to take and I am worried that I am going to screw up.

I am open for suggestions. I will be at my computer for another hour. Then, I will be back later tonight when I have to print my business cards.....please help.

Any helpful tips or encouragement in any way before I change my mind about this whole deal. I am so nervous!

I am taking 8-10 adults and 5 puppies if that helps. I don't know if we will be inside or out until I get there.


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

Tip #1: Relax!

We no longer participate in events at PetsMart because of their requirements, but generally events can be a lot of fun. They are absolutely a LOT of work.

I find that folks often just want to talk "dogs" with you. Sometimes they have a GSD or had a GSD and want to share their stories. I'm amazed by the number of people who carry photos of their dogs. 

Be sure to pack yourself water and a snack. We use a accordion style file organizer to keep all the paperwork (adoption application, volunteer application, brochures, business cards) and it helps to be able to grab one thing and go. Take along some note paper and a few pens too.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Help! My first "official"adoption event @ Pets*

i agree... number one... RELAX!!! now, as well as tomorrow.

dependable volunteers will be the key - how many of those do you have? because before i'd consider ducking out of the deal - i would just downsize in the amount of dogs i'm taking. depending on the age/size of the puppies - they can generally be in 1 or 2 crates. i'd think that with 8 dogs (plus the pups) you'd want at least 4 volunteers to talk to potential adopters, take the dogs out for walks/meetings, etc... another volunteer to handle applications... one to stay on post at your table if you're going to offer items for sale or have a donation jar... someone to monitor the crates (kids sticking fingers or food in)... and of course yourself. (also keeping in mind that volunteers may need food or bathroom breaks, and if a dog makes a mess in its cage it will take time to clean, etc)

i've never organized an event myself, but i've assisted in the organization, volunteered during events and have also been an adopter/inquirer. as a potential adopter - organization/disorganization is definitely noticed and noted... people also don't like to be rushed or wait around too long ("sorry maam, we only have 1 volunteer taking dogs out and there are 5 people waiting ahead of you").

knowing whether you're inside or out... as well as how many other organizations are participating will also help you know how much space you'll have and how many dogs to bring.

you also want to pick out the dogs that will do well in that type of environment. (noise, strangers, other dogs big and small, children, being crated, being taken in and out, etc). i believe most people understand that its hard to judge a dog in that type of setting - but there are also those that will be turned off from a dog that is cowering or can be seen as aggressive.

so... just my 2, 3 and 4 cents. hope it helps some.


----------



## ArmyGSD (Apr 27, 2009)

Stay calm and breath. It will all work out. Organize your thoughts and then organize your gear. I am sure things will be A-ok.


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

I know it's of little consolation, but I wish I was close enough to help out. I'd ditch work (and just about everything else) in a heartbeat to be there.

I think everyone else's advice is the best - relax, breathe, it'll be okay. Let everything else go at least for the focus of the event and let things flow. Keeping things crossed for you and the dogs!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Off subject but how and where is Riley? I have been concerned about him.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Yes - is there an update on Riley? What has happened to her?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I would have one volunteer for one large dog, unless the dogs are in crates. GSDs tend to get stressed out in these events and the last thing you need is an argument or a bite. One option is to bring 2-3 of the calmest dogs and a folder with photos and descriptions of others.

Isn't Riley the one in PA?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

No...this Riley! We are all very worried...can you update please?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=933740&page=1&nt=3&fpart=1


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I agree with Rebel especially if this is your first event. Only bring a few dogs and pictures and bios of the others.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks guys....I am still up and it is almost 2am! But, the good news is that I am pretty much ready..or not. 

About Riley- She is safe, but not fine. The couple who adopted her in Raleigh, NC e-mailed me last week to tell me that it is not working out after over a month. So, I put out the Urgent e-mails again....and had 2 serious inquiries- one in KY and the other in SC.

I e-mailed the couple who have her and told them I am working on it and I have not heard back today. I am trying to facilitate a transfer without being there. Only because I feel it would make things tougher on Riley if I were there and esp if I brought her back into my home.

I will update again soon. I am actually looking for someone in SC to do a home visit for me, but I do not have the exact town. I may have to do it myself and just drive down there. If so, that is fine. This time she will be going to a home with NO other pets. Seems that she wants to chase their cat and that is why she can't stay. Poor Riley. She has been shuffled around and I feel terrible about it. But, I feel sure that there is a reason for everything and that she will end up where she is meant to be. Thanks for asking.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

How many volunteers are you going to have helping you (specifically with your dogs) tomorrow?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Well... I'm guessing you went to bed which was probably a good idea!







I was just going to suggest not bringing more than 2 dogs per person you'll have available even if you plan to have them crated. Partly because it's just a PITA taking them to potty etc. but also because if you're the main person that knows the dogs, you'll find yourself pulled from one person to the next answering questions and it's really hard to attend to the dogs. I usually come home from those events completely hoarse from talking all day (and it's not like I'm not in practice!







)

Best of luck tomorrow! Hope you have a good time and lots of quality applicants.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

I am exhausted after two grueling days at Petsmart, but guess what? IT WAS A HUGE SUCCESS! NINE DOGS WERE ADOPTED AND TWO WERE FOSTERED! I DID NOT HAVE TO TAKE ANY DOGS BACK TO THE SHELTER WHERE THEY WERE TO BE PTS TODAY!

And, on Saturday, I had collected a $140 adoption fee- 7 $20s. they were in my pocket and it was all the money I had taken in on Saturday, because the others were checks and fosters (with no fee). SO, long story short- I lost the money. I had spent over $250 out of my pocket to vet all the dogs in order to take them to Petsmart.....I was devastated....I went back to Petsmart about 40 mi utes later, after turning my Suburban and my purse inside out- and there was the money, all folded up like I had it in my pocket! It was laying right in the mulch next to where I had parked!

So, God smiled on me for what I was doing to help the doggies. That was all the confirmation I needed.....Just thought I would share this awesome news and tell you all what a success my first official adopt-a-thon was!

Thanks for all your replies!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

awesome job!

Though one thing i've always wondered since i assume the dogs went to their new homes, how are home checks done?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

....and ref. checks.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, I should have anticipated this question and it is great that you are asking. I have NEVER done on-site adoptions before. But, this was a special circumstance and required a case by case judgemnet call.

Four of the adopters were pre-screened through the group that invited me to be there- so everything was done already. The others' vet references were checked Sat. and the ones who came Sunday were screened as much as possible, with vet refs being checked today. Everything turned out well for all of them. I did get a few home visits done Sat night, the rest are done this week and the adopters know and signed an agreement that if any info supplied was found to be incorrect or if the home was not as represented that the dog would come back with me.

I also did not approve everyone. More than one application for foster and adoption were turned down. I had a friend at the computer googling for me and if anything did not feel right, the applicants were turned down. I p*ssed more than a few ppl off. But, that's ok. The dog is my customer and their are some fates worse than death....

So, while it was not ideal, it was the best I had. All of my fosters adoptions are handled differently, but these were shelter dogs being PTS today....so, it is all good.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

cool. I was just curious as to how these things worked


----------

